# My New Balenciaga



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

Had a Hard time choosing between this Rhinestone balenciaga hourglass The Balenciaga X Gucci hourglass & The Chanel 19 What do you ladies think?☺️


----------



## shestheposh

ArenttheyBeautiful1 said:


> Had a Hard time choosing between this Rhinestone balenciaga hourglass The Balenciaga X Gucci hourglass & The Chanel 19 What do you ladies think?☺
> 
> View attachment 5358143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358144


OMG that bag is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

Thank you so much loving it so far☺️


----------



## Jaxholt15

Love!


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

Jaxholt15 said:


> Love!


Thank you


----------



## Elisabag

Gorgeous. Just gorgeous.


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

Thanks so much


----------



## amandacasey

ArenttheyBeautiful1 said:


> Had a Hard time choosing between this Rhinestone balenciaga hourglass The Balenciaga X Gucci hourglass & The Chanel 19 What do you ladies think?☺️
> 
> View attachment 5358143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358144



Rhinestone hourglass omg!!!! TDF!!! SOLID CHOICE!!!!!


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

amandacasey said:


> Rhinestone hourglass omg!!!! TDF!!! SOLID CHOICE!!!!!


Omg Thank you I was hoping it was!


----------



## l.ch.

Beautiful!
I’m just curious, do you plan to wear it as an occasion bag or also with casual outfits?


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful!
> I’m just curious, do you plan to wear it as an occasion bag or also with casual outfits?


I do both really it looks very Nice with anything as long as it’s dressed well.


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

Today’s Sparkles ✨✨✨


----------



## amandacasey

ArenttheyBeautiful1 said:


> Today’s Sparkles ✨✨✨
> 
> View attachment 5361374




I am just in awe of this piece


----------



## KaitlinD

ArenttheyBeautiful1 said:


> Had a Hard time choosing between this Rhinestone balenciaga hourglass The Balenciaga X Gucci hourglass & The Chanel 19 What do you ladies think?☺
> 
> View attachment 5358143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358144


It is gorgeos honestly!


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

KaitlinD said:


> It is gorgeos honestly!


Thank you so much


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

amandacasey said:


> I am just in awe of this piece


It’s really Fun I love it so far & it’s seems very Durable!


----------



## katyc1985

Wow this bag is amazing!!!


----------

